# 1/72 Scale Drawings of Boeing B-29 Superfortress wanted!



## Capt. Vick (Jun 16, 2015)

Gents,

I was wondering if anyone had accurate scale drawings of the Superfortress available that the could send me. Just looking for the usual general views: top, bottom, port and starboard, front and rear.

Thanks, Jim


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 28, 2016)

No one? Beuller, Beuller...?


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2016)

I have found these via the net... you have to print them with resizing for the 1/72 scale.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 13, 2016)

Thanks amigo! I'll let you know if it works!


----------

